# Sugar Maple has Split Trunk



## secureland (May 12, 2008)

This Sugar Maple had a Scotch Pine growing right next to it. The pine died, and just leaned over into the maple. The pine's weight and the wind have forced the maple to split. Can I save this tree and how? I like to make maple syrup and this tree could be a sap tree someday.


Here are some pics, The crotch is about 10' above ground, the split is about 3' down from the crotch.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kennertree (May 12, 2008)

Can you post a pic of it? How bad is the split? Need to see the extent of damage to help deterime if it can be saved.


----------



## secureland (May 12, 2008)

just posted pics, in the edited first post


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 12, 2008)

cable and rod work will work tom trees


----------



## secureland (May 12, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for the help Tom. I'm in Western NY, near Rochester. Are you in this area?

I've seen the cable and rod in trees before but never done it. What size rod and what material? Also, how is the cable used?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## treeseer (May 14, 2008)

secureland said:


> What size rod and what material? Also, how is the cable used?


2 rods. the instruction book costs $7:

http://secure.isa-arbor.com/store/B...ries-BMPbr---Tree-Support-Systems-P156C0.aspx


----------

